# 01 740iL - Unable to scan with an OBDII scanner



## geoverjam (Jun 26, 2009)

Unable to get my 2001 BMW 7401L smog-checked. Five different OBDII scanners were used but all failed to communicate with my car. All fuses checked good. Help!

George
San Diego, CA


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh oh......stealer time.

No Service Engine Soon light, I hope.

jake


----------



## geoverjam (Jun 26, 2009)

The Service Engine Soon Light has been on. I just don't know what to do next and I don't want to bring it to the dealer at this time.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Even if the emissions control technician were able to obtain a scan, the vehicle would not have passed most emissions stations as the Service Engine Soon light is on. On the e38 (and I suspect most other cars as well) the CEL (Check Engine Light) or SES light is emissions related. Generall the SES light in the e38 is related to incipient MAF failure, Cam Position Sensor going bad, a bad air leak, or possibly an OSV (oil seperator valve) diaphragm going bad.

If you have a friend with the same year and model, you could possibly exchange MAFs and CPSs to try to determine the cause. If the car is not smoking, or making loud howling noises, you can probably rule out the OSV. There are tons of e38s in Southern Cali, someone should have a scanner they can let you borrow.... Autozone used to do scans, but I believe have quit the practice. Good luck, California is a bear when it comes to emissions....

jake


----------

